# Huge Thanks!!!!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

A big thanks to Jed, Tyler, Dean, Blake and Jason. It was a blast fellas. I also think you owe me since I guaranteed a great evening hunt by leaving after the morning hunt. Thanks again. :beer: :beer: :beer:

Dan


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

No prob :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Your welcome. Let us know when your up for it again.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Great hunt guys....thanks for the hook-up. Sweet grind in the afternoon as well....

Sorry for having to leave early, I owe you all!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hope everything went ok for the little one Jason.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Man what a weekend!! Thanks for scouting guys! I hada sh#t eating grin on my face the whole time. I think I had 4 shells left after that night! It was by far one of the best Snow goose hunts that I have been on! I was glad my Oldhunter got out on Sunday and enjoyed it as well!

Thanks again and let's do it again soon!

Mav....


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Mav out called the e- caller on sunday :lol: .The barks he was doing were perfect,but I think I flared a flock,by laughing, when he was doing the "mum-mum-mum".


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was wondering why you guys even have an e-caller when I heard the mouth barks and yelps when they were all over us before the sun came up. I thought they sounded damn good. I also thought we were very restrained before the sun came up and they were on us like mosquitoes!! Dean, if you are doing a saturday pm or a sunday am hunt, Let me know that would work good for me.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Let me know as well there's a chance I could make it out on Sat. evening as well, or Sunday morning!
although I already have enough goose meat in my freezer...

Mavv...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If your making that jerky Mav you never have enough!!!!!! MMM-MMMM


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

DJleye Im hunting Sat morn if you wanna go again. Just drop me a PM. :wink:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Djleye,

You left again just before the hunting got good. Funny. You didn't learn from last fall.

Next fall, when we go up to Canada, please leave on Sunday night just after you are there for a day. Hunting will be good for the rest of us for the next several days.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn.... I'm gettin a rep!!!!    And GG gave me a nickname for taking that first snow last weekend. Not as bad as gb3's nickname! :wink: I just never thought the hunt would get better than it was that morning. Of course they did have more guns in the spread. I'm not complaining about a 45 bird morning!!!!
Plus, Perry, think of all the get out of jail free cards I gained by getting back to the house by noon, heck, the family hadn't even left the house yet.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey my nickname aint that bad! :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was referring to the one that talked ablut your love of sheep!!!

:wink: :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Remember you got named for killing an innocent canada goose. Well Dan got named for killing an innocent juvy snow.


----------

